# Insulin pumps which have build in glucose meters



## michaela98 (Aug 15, 2014)

So I want to switch from MDI to an insulin pump, and I was just wondering if there were any pumps out there which have a built in BG meter.


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Michaela, Welcome to the forum!

The Accu Chek Combo is  both a pump and a BG meter.  The meter is almost identical to the Accu Chek Expert of you've seen that one, it just has an extra choice on the menu to link it to the pump.  It uses Bluetooth to link to the pump, so when you've done your BG test you can tell it you want to do a bolus, enter how many carbs you are about to eat, confirm that you want to do the bolus and it will calculate the total bolus for the carbs + or - an adjustment to bring your BG back to the middle of your target range and then tell the pump to give you the bolus.  Obviously you have to set up all the ratios to enable it to do the calculations correctly, and you'll probably find that you need to tweak them sometimes but it makes mealtimes very easy! You can also do extended/multiwave boluses, temporary basal rates and even set up and change your main basal rates all with the BG meter, in fact you hardly ever have to touch the pump at all except when you are refilling it.

If you are thinking of a CGM rather than a normal meter though then they come separately and don't work with the Combo, you have to get either the Animas Vibe or the Medtronic Veo, which don't have the built in BG meter.  It's also very hard/almost impossible to get NHS funding for CGMs (depending on where you live it's hard enough getting a pump!)

We have only ever had the Combo so can't comment on the others, we love it but you'll find that almost all pumpers absolutely love their pumps and would never give them back, they are life changing.  Good luck, hope you can get one!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi !  Get one & after a week or two you will see the positives.  Its 24 hour insulin & eveybods different ! Diff jobs & lifestyle. Apply for one & get your name on the list is the first step,   Good luck


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 3, 2014)

Also you don't always have a choice, so best to ask at your hospital what you will be offered before setting your mind on any particular pump.  Some hospitals give no choice at all, just the one type of pump, others do give a choice but it's generally limited.  I got the choice of the Animas Vibe or the Accucheck Combo and chose the combo because it came with the meter which means I don't have to fish in my clothes to get the meter out to do a bolus.  Might not matter for a bloke who always keeps his pump in his pocket but sometimes I wear mine in my bra if my trousers don't have pockets or if I wear a dress.

However, the Animas Vibe is guaranteed waterproof and does have .cgm capability.  It all depends on your personal preference then.


----------



## adamrit (Aug 13, 2015)

*Medtronic 640G pump with Sensor*

I am lucky enough to get NHS funding for this. It has a clear bright screen and clips easily to a belt or clothing. You change the insulin every 3 days (I change it every 4 days). The sensor measures interstitial glucose which gives an idea of blood glucose so you can tell whether your BG is heading up or down, You change the sensor every six days. The pump feeds insulin as background or bolus (with meals) through a thin flexible transparent tube to a patch on the skin. The sensor communicates with the pump wirelessly. The insulin reservoir changing is fairly straightforward, fitting the sensor more fiddly. The 640G requires an incredible number of clicks to get things to happen. If you enjoy texting on mobile phones, it may not be a problem to you. They probably say it is to stop mistaken doses of insulin being administered. I think 12-13 clicks to enter a BG reading to calibrate the machine four times a day is too many. Everything has to be confirmed. Maybe I will get used to it. 
Good luck
Adam


----------

